# Let's see what is the most popular first name on here, What is your first name?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mine is Gary


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Antti-Olavi, but you may call me "Auntie-Olive".

Also, if somebody ends up googling my first name: I'm not the serial killer that will show up in the first few results. That guy has a space instead of a dash between "Antti" and "Olavi", which is why he's such a psycho.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Mine is also Antti-Olavi. Looks like that's the most popular so far.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I'm Other.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

noydb said:


> Mine is also Antti-Olavi. Looks like that's the most popular so far.


( ͡☉ ͜ʖ ͡☉)

(ﾉ ͡☉ ͜ʖ ͡☉)ﾉ︵︵︵┻┻



silent memory said:


> I'm Other.


Hello, Other! Welcome to SAS!


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I have a royal name it would never show up on popular name lists with the peasants


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've had many different names, but most often I'm called Tarn by my family (or sometimes Tarny or Tin by my mum. I have no idea where Tin comes from it's a chemical element lol...) I've just now become aware that Tarn is the name of a decepticon in Transformers and do you know what the best part is?

It's a mother****ing purple Decepticon.










Oh and I'm also called Tanya which is one of those names that isn't rare but isn't common.

http://img11.deviantart.net/2196/i/2015/247/6/4/mkx___tanya_by_angelonline23-d98benb.jpg

I don't know what I'm doing now I'm just following the theme of posting badass looking characters with my names.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't think this site's poll options are really going to allow for a question like this, given the number of "others" it's clear that 20 choices is not enough.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Antti-Olavi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol @Cam1 - Nice to meet you, Antti!

My name is up there, that should tell you something.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

You forgot Jim and Jennifer.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Tiberius but if I was a girl I would really like the name Lauren


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Name is Jeremy


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

My name is Michael... Stipe.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I voted other but "Steve" is short for my name. No one ever calls me that, though.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Lucy


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I think James is such a nice name so you can all call me James or Antti-Olavi


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Love the total randomness of the options here

Lauren - ranked #119 in girls names popularity
Lucy - #55
Sarah - #58
Stacey - #1,000+

According to the SSA, about 0.013% of female babies are named _Stacey_. In other words, "she" will only get an average of *one* out of every (at least) *15,000* votes.

(Yet, somehow, she's already managed to get one... out of a whole 29... Either someone's been stretching the truth, or they should go out and buy a lottery ticket 'cuz those are some pretty long odds that just came in~)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Tom Ato~


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Rena


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Antonio


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

slyfox said:


> Rena


But, that's a girl's name...



coeur_brise said:


> Antonio


But, that's a boy's name...

You're all LIERS! :mum

edit.


Nekomata said:


> Tom Ato~


Especially YOU!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh one of the names is actually winning now (John) for a long while there was just 1 vote for a few names and tons for other (which basically doesn't count because most people's name won't be one of those.)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Elvis


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I love every one of the female names listed. In fact, it's been a long time since I've heard a female name I didn't like.

For guys, I guess Bob is a good one. Nice and basic and functional and easy to say and easy to respect.

I guess John is alright. Jim, Bill and Mike are all cool guy names.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Antti...sorry. It's Rachel.












Nunuc said:


> But, that's a girl's name...
> 
> But, that's a boy's name...
> 
> ...


:lol


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Nunuc said:


> You're all LIERS! :mum


I know right? How annoying is it that most people aren't being truthful about their names, sheesh.

So anyway getting back to the question my name is Antti-Olavi.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Nunuc said:


> Antti-Olavi, but you may call me "Auntie-Olive".
> 
> Also, if somebody ends up googling my first name: I'm not the serial killer that will show up in the first few results. That guy has a space instead of a dash between "Antti" and "Olavi", which is why he's such a psycho.


/chuckle


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

RenegadeReloaded said:


>


It's like the last name ends in a coughing fit.

...Really hope that doesn't offend anybody with that particular name. :um


----------

